# Id please corn



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what morph the corn is on the left 
I had 8 eggs 
7 amels like on right 
And then this one on the left


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

not sure but I think it might be a snake........:lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

They are both amels


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> They are both amels


If they are both amels why are they different looking when yhey came from same clutch


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Amels can look quite different as can normals.


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

From same clutch tho


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Yes, even snakes in the same clutch can look very different.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

IMO, the snake on the left is a regular amelanistic. The snake on the right is a combination of amelanistic and Miami phase. Miami phase has grey ground color instead of the normal reddish-brown color. An amelanistic Miami phase corn snake is often called a candy cane corn, especially if it has been selectively bred for a restriction of the orange color to the dorsal blotches.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

The snake on the right is not miami-phase amel; there's FAR too much ground color for that to even potentially be the case. It's actually very much a bog standard amel hatchling. The hatchling on the left is unusually color saturated for its age and should make a truly stunning adult, similar to the fluorescents.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

If they've only just hatched and not shed yet, the one on the right is going into blue phase


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Neither snakes in pic are in shed 
Think they are bout 4 weeks old in pic 
I will try get another pic of snake on right for you guys 
But it's the one on left that I'm really interested in 
It's like a fluorescent orange


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

My first clutch last year was like this. Out of the 5 amels 3 were bright orange like the one on the left and the other two were more of a pastel orange like the one on the right.

This time round (same parents) they're all what I would call high-red.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...or one has just developed colours earlier than the other


----------

